# GM Datu Dieter Knüttel website update



## Dieter (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I just updated my website after 15 months.


If you are interested, have a look.

The update is mainly in the biography that you find here:

http://www.dieterknuettel.de/Englisch/html/bio_en.html

I have changed it, so that the oldest is at the bottom and the news in at the top of the site.
I have also added some pictures to older parts of the biography.

Let me know what you think.



Regards

Dieter


----------



## graywolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Datu,
       Very nice. I loved the pictures.Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Black Grass (Aug 23, 2008)

The pics from the late 90's early 2000's you look like you were getting younger!


----------



## Dieter (Aug 29, 2008)

Black Grass said:


> The pics from the late 90's early 2000's you look like you were getting younger!


 
That reminds me of a VERY popular TV show, that is repeated since about 40 or 50 years every new years eve by every public TV channel, where the 70 year old british butler tells the 91 year old lady during her birthday dinner: "You are looking younger than e4ver, younger than ever."

Almost every German watches this EVERY YEAR at new years eve.
It is time to get overseas.
Here are links to  the two parts. They are in english. But you have to watch them both to the end (8 min each) it is getting funnier and funnier.

Part 1:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku1_DjEBl_g&feature=user

Part 2
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bPVCtpNjMtY

Have fun 

Dieter


----------

